# How to make a file undeletable?



## lukigno95 (Nov 20, 2013)

HI 

I have a windows 8 pc 64bit

I'd like to know how to make a file in the system32 folder undeletable or very difficult to do.
This file is in system32>Drivers.
I tried with lock hunter but doesn't lock system file.

The file must be undeletable from the administrator (me) but readeble

It's for a good cause 

Thank you for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi why are you messing around in those files and folders they should be left alone, and the easiest way to stop a file being deleted is to make it read only however I would not mess with system files.
this is about read only Change a read-only file


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You really should not be changing anything in the windows folder or any of it's sub folders. Get this wrong and Windows update may not be able to update the file and that could result in an unbootable system. I wouldn't go beyond setting the read only attribute, if that is even possible.

If UAC is enabled (highly recommended) you would not be able to accidentally delete anything in the system32 folder anyway. Most files in this folder and sub folders are owned by the TrustedInstaller account and you would first need to take ownership before deleting them.


----------

